# Hi everyone! Enthusiastic about mantids!



## mkman (May 29, 2008)

Found out about this awesome forum..........can't wait to get some mantids and start reading everything on this forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 29, 2008)

Hello Mkman and welcome to the forum from OHIO! Enjoy your stay with us! Have you got any yet?


----------



## darkspeed (May 29, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## mkman (May 30, 2008)

thanks hibiscusmile and darkspeed. Do not have any yet.....I have been looking at your site hibiscusmile and see some awesome stuff so very soon I will have some


----------



## britchris (May 30, 2008)

welcome,theres a wealth of good info to find on here,happy reading


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

